# Cannondale Slice RS just arrived!



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

Cannondale Slice RS just arrived! Picked this (Cannondale Slice RS Ultegra Di2 58cm) up today. At first we thought this would get to me at the end of the summer (in time for the last Triathlons of the season in Sept)... but alas it arrived just after Christmas. It was a real bear to set up... took the shop a couple of days - mostly due to the intricate brakes and the stem connection. The stem area will clean up a little once i replace the stock bullhorn brake levers with the Shimano TT Di2 integrated lever/shifters. (I've got a few more photo's, but am having issues uploading them.) Let's see how many pages of negative comments I can get about that seat post.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations on a sweet ride......but Cannondale doesn't make a 60cm RS....sure wish they did, though.


And, oh yeah...that seatpost is UGLY....(just kidding) :thumbsup:


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

trauma-md said:


> Congratulations on a sweet ride......but Cannondale doesn't make a 60cm RS....sure wish they did, though.


Ahh, let me edit my post above. I've ridden 60cm for years. I was worried about their new sizing, but I think they've followed the industry norm, and expect you to "size down". This 58 cm looks good so far, many possibilities to adjust the fit. I am 6'3", and ride with my saddle 83cm from center of BB to top center of seat. 

And, no, I am not going to "flip the stem" before anyone asks.


----------



## lost (Jul 6, 2012)

awesome bike, I gotta ask, where is the battery stashed? I see the internal junction on the stem but cant figure out which way to the battery.
Hope you crush many souls with it.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

Wondered that myself... Battery under the BB... It's used as a fairing for the wheel (!)... 

I'll post more photos, but need remedial help on why some photos are uploading, and others aren't. They are all similar sizes to the ones already here. I'll try to take that off line.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are the other photos from last week. Good so far... I rode on the trainer last night and am beginning to dial in the fit.... Like immediately reversing the seat post - to the tri position. It took some fiddling to get the saddle connection plates reversed!


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Good looking speed weapon! I don't know why ppl are *****ing about that seatpost, I know it's not a great looking post but I wouldn't say it's ugly... Put on some Zipps 808s to make it fly!!


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks fast just sitting there. Great looking bike.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

hypercycler said:


> ... Put on some Zipps 808s to make it fly!!


As you wish.

Btw.. i am really happy Zipp now includes threaded valve extenders in the 808 kit! (allowing you to move the valve outside of the rim)

View attachment 274949


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicely done!! That's one hot machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Real nice looking ride, especially with the Zipps. I have the 2012 Slice in size 58 and I thought it was a good bike but I am thinking the RS is better. I like how the brakes are hidden.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

So it looks like those Zipps are the wider Firecrest version so I'm assuming the frame is compatible with most of the newer wider 23-24mm wider rims?
Congrats on the new bike. I love my "11 Slice but I can't help but want to upgrade to the new frame. I keep telling myself that the integrated brakes and new frame design won't make me faster (who knows?) but it sure looks faster!


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

MJCBH said:


> So it looks like those Zipps are the wider Firecrest version so I'm assuming the frame is compatible with most of the newer wider 23-24mm wider rims?


 yes, the firecrest carbon clincher works... Though you have to move washers to move the brake pads further apart.


----------



## pvrider310 (Feb 11, 2009)

How does it ride? Im so torn between this and P5...


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

The only thing I can't understand with Cannondale is why they spec the Trimax "boat anchor" carbon cranks on this when they could use the aero SISL2 cranks that are about 300 grams less and the same price.

Trimax weight: 909g
SISL2 weight: 600?g


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

pvrider310 said:


> How does it ride? Im so torn between this and P5...


I rode 66miles last Sunday (longest ride so far on this bike after a couple of 35-40 miles rides), and was VERY happy. I have not ridden a P5 (or frankly any other TT bike except the original Slice) but this bike feels and goes fast. I have a pretty agressive position, which I might re-evaluate for my Leadman race, but I stayed Aero most of the ride. Bike felt stable on the downhills, and responsive on the climbs. The group pictured here enjoyed my draft pretty much the whole ride. I am 6'-3" with 36.5" inseam, riding a 58cm SliceRS

View attachment 277180


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can you send me the full size pic. That would be a great desktop for the office!


----------



## bigfoots (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone tried both the slice and the P5 ? what was the diffs ?


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

One of the things that I noticed was that Cannondale was using their proprietary brakes and the P5 was using the new Magura hydraulic brakes. I think the Cannondale is better....


----------

